# nerve damage and constipation



## Lisa Hansey (Nov 7, 2003)

My nephew has a dammaged nerve in his back as a result from injuries playing hockey. His doctors have told him that his constipation is a result of this nerve dammage. Can anybody explain this to me?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

This make sense. The last portion of the large intestine is under control of the parasympathetic's sacral nerves. And the lower back is about where they emerge. Urination may also be affected.


----------



## westford2 (Jan 28, 2001)

Anyone know precisely which nerves when damaged - at which vertebrae - can cause constipation?I've thought my lower back problems might be involved for a long time, but a rectal surgeon told me that constipation from compressed lower back nerves was impossible! Thanks!Dave


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

from http://www.bartleby.com/107/214.html looks like most of the nerves to the colon come off in the lumbar region, usually damage anywhere above a certain point is the problem (so you break your neck all the lumbar nerve stuff happens as well as anything up in your neck)I don't know if compressed nerves are the problem as much as when you have damage and the nerves have no function left at all (so I think this is more of a if you got paralysis-causing damage rather than pinched nerve damage).The colon has both nerves that run it's own program AND nerves that connect to the CNS (and other parts of the GI tract) and I don't know if it is known exactly what damage is needed to cause constipation, but it does seem to be an issue for people in wheelchairs.K.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

this topic is rather interesting. i wonder if all wheelchair bound people suffer from low peristalsis.


----------



## westford2 (Jan 28, 2001)

Thanks to those who replyed!


----------

